

Zynga IPO Goes SplatVille. What Happened? - wavephorm
http://www.forbes.com/sites/roberthof/2011/12/16/zynga-ipo-goes-splatville-what-happened/?feed=rss_home

======
smspence
"What happened?"

Investors just raised another $1 billion for Zynga. That's what happened. I
don't understand the point of this article. The author is trying to make
Zynga's IPO sound like a failure, when it is not.

~~~
joezydeco
It's a failure for any insider that got a chunk of stock and was hoping to
flip it on opening day.

"First-day pops in initial public offerings are almost axiomatic today. _After
all, IPOs are engineered that way_ "

Whoops. Not this time.

------
earl
This is _awesome_.

The way a typical IPO goes is asshole ibankers underprice the ipo then hand
out blocks of shares to their preferred clients who pocket the pop. Every bit
of price increase is money that _should_ have gone into the pockets of the
company and their investors. If you think this is an accident -- that they
somehow make over and over again -- you're a sucker. Forgive me if I ignore a
bunch of thieves whining about losing their free millions they feel entitled
to. See eg Peter Thiel [1].

[1] [http://www.businessinsider.com/peter-thiel-wall-street-
screw...](http://www.businessinsider.com/peter-thiel-wall-street-screwed-
linkedin-mispriced-ipo-2011-5)

~~~
adamjernst
100%, yes.

